
Gold Value in CPUs and Computer Chips - herendin2
https://www.chipsetc.com/gold-value-in-computer-chips.html
======
herendin2
List of gold quantity and value in some old CPUs :
[http://www.ozcopper.com/computer-cpu-gold-
yields/](http://www.ozcopper.com/computer-cpu-gold-yields/)

Interesting to see that the pure gold cost was often a significant percentage
of the CPU's price!

